
LinkedIn CEO Jeff Weiner Stepping Down to Move into Executive Chairman Role - anandchat
https://news.linkedin.com/2020/february/linkedin-ceo-jeff-weiner-to-move-into-executive-chairman-role-an
======
rammy1234
what does executive chairman do ? does this mean he will not have any say on
day to day operations or roadmap

~~~
anandchat
From what I understand, the executive chairman is more of a liaison between
the CEO and the company's Board

